# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #19814 Ψάχνω για dual N Free Interface!

## nemiath

Καλησπέρα,

ο κομβος μου ψάχνει για "κοντινo" dual Ν interface!
Αν υπάρχει κάποιος που έχει σε αναμονη εξοπλισμό μπορούμε να κάνουμε ίσως μια δοκιμή.
PM me.

----------

